# What does L.R.S mean ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

A lot of Shimano reels come with this feature, but I cant find anywhere where it explained. I know it's related tothe drag, and possibly only lever drag reels. Past that it's a guess.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Long Range Special


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep Long Range Special. These reels have a steeper drag curve and typically a higher max drag capability.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*LRS*



Bantam1 said:


> Yep Long Range Special. These reels have a steeper drag curve and typically a higher max drag capability.


What does drag have to do with distance? I assume that Long Range implies distance. C2


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Long Range term is directed at the long range boats that fish here on the west coast. There are several charter trips that leave from San Diego from 5-18 days, hence the term Long Range.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Thanks*



Bantam1 said:


> The Long Range term is directed at the long range boats that fish here on the west coast. There are several charter trips that leave from San Diego from 5-18 days, hence the term Long Range.


Thanks for the explanation.; Bantam1. C2


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I still don't understand the relationship of long range fishing (duration) to drag function ?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The long range fleet typically target larger tuna. They fish heavier line and need a steep drag range for how they fish. The trend is now smaller reels with heavier braided line with short leaders. The same drag curves are required.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> The long range fleet typically target larger tuna. They fish heavier line and need a steep drag range for how they fish. The trend is now smaller reels with heavier braided line with short leaders. The same drag curves are required.


I understand the need for more drag on a smaller reel if your going for bigger fish with heavier line. But that's the trend in almost all types of fishing, and fishing gear, since braid. Still seems like a long range stretch to me to connect the two.

Thanks for answering the question.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's something we carried over from years ago. At the time the Tiagra LRS models were aimed at the long range guys. This was way before smaller reels and braided line were popular.


----------

